# Broke in the ugly stick



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Finally got a flathead over 50 on my ugly stick. Now I can take the label off the rod.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice!!! All my labels have long since fell off.....lol


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Flathead gods smiled on us.










On the search for an 80!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Broke in or broke?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

chrisrf815 said:


> Broke in or broke?


https://www.facebook.com/363367887008321/videos/vb.363367887008321/1041144382563998/?type=3&theater


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Now why would such a good looking guy want to catch such a good looking fish on an Ugly Rod? 
Nice catch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

man seneca is still on fire! im surprised! usualy by now your fishin the other lake.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You guys really know how to knock it out of the park.. Great job.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Another couple of awesome fish! Would you share what kind of hooks and terminal rigs you use?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

chris1162 said:


> Another couple of awesome fish! Would you share what kind of hooks and terminal rigs you use?


I use eagle claw L144BK hooks and a 2 oz egg sinker rigged slip style. Snell the hook opposite the offset eye. Add a big bluegill or goldfish and wait.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

The ole bait and wait of flathead fishing.It is priceless!! I haven't got out flathead fishing ONCE this year.Such is life.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Katfish, Love your posts on cat fishing!!
Wondering* where do you buy goldfish?* I usually fish at Piedmont and I'm batting zero this year for flats.

Thanks and be blessed.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

TClark said:


> Hey Katfish, Love your posts on cat fishing!!
> Wondering* where do you buy goldfish?* I usually fish at Piedmont and I'm batting zero this year for flats.
> 
> Thanks and be blessed.


Salt Fork Outdoors is the most reliable.


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Ajax bait is also a good stop for good fish


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

T C
Bait is always a struggle and we get all bait at every opportunity. Check out black salty website to get goldfish fed ex to your door.


----------

